#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Help regarding Marine Engineering 4th semester exams

## srinivaspilla28

i wanna prepare for marine engg 4thyr semester exams . Kindly suggest me some ways to prepare well for the exams.





  Similar Threads: Marine Engineering related queries VTU 5th semester Civil Engineering past exams papers(2010 scheme) free download Final Year Project Ideas For Engineering Students (Aero,Auto,Mech,Hvac,Marine) Marine or ocean ecosystem in environmental engineering  hfree pdf download Environmental Studies Sample Paper for Semester Exams

----------

